# Scared cichlids?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a cichlid tank,and all my fish were acting normal till today.Normally,they would go to the side of the tank when I walked by,but now they go psycho when anything within 5 feet of the tank comes near.I don't know why they are doing this.They haven't acted like this since I got them.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Has there been a change in their environment? Mine did that for a couple days after my bulb burned out and it took me a couple days to get to a store to get another. 
Only other thought would be check water parameters and inspect for the beginning signs of a disease.
Good luck


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Well,they are back to their selves.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome


----------

